# Puppy developped Diarrhea and vomiting



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

My 5 month old Vizsla has developed diarrhea and vomiting, we have given him Pumpkin stuff but it does not seem to be helping as much as it does our other dog. Obvi we are going to take him to the vet but have to wait till Monday any suggestions that might help? He did eat a raw bone yesterday which would have caused this, we are in the middle of switching his food, he just got his shots a couple days ago, he spent his first day at work with me (petsmart dog trainer) so he was not used to that much playing (all day) meeting that many people and all that excitement, which he LOVED! 
We are cooking up some rice for him now. He didn't eat his breakfast (very unusual), he did eat lunch though, I decided not to give him dinner. I heard if you fast them for 24 hours it helps. He gets access to water at all times. 
Do you think this will pass or is it more serious? I know vomiting plus diarrhea is bad. 
Any help will be great!!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I know that when you change a dogs food they will usually have diarrhea till they have got used to the new food. 
When my puppy had his first shot his was sick a few times the next day, we took him to the vets and they said it was probably due to the shot and to make sure he was drinking lots because puppies can get dehydrated very quickly. 
I wouldn't suggest starving him for 24hours as I think he is too young for that and needs his food. Just give him plain cooked rice and cooked chicken breast like you are doing.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

We switched his food back and he seems fine now. Our vet suggested to fast him if it got any worse, food only fuels it. He is doing good now, no diarrhea today or vomiting. He is eating more and more playful.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

good to hear he is getting better.... but i must say rawhide is the worst thing ever... we had so much problems with our Chilli after swallowing bits of it... she was sick for a week couple of times and she lost so much weight so we stopped and i will always advice to find other chews then rawhide... i do not want to see my pup going thru that again....


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

I never give my dogs rawhide bones. I give them raw bones, you can get them in the fridge at Global Pet Foods. It has real meat on it and a great bone. They are great for teeth. ,


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Aside from foods, when they are young (even if they've had their shots) their immune system is still maturing (just like kids). Rosie got giardia as a puppy; she was treated for it, but I'm sure there are other bugs they can catch that they can fight off without any help.


----------

